

Show HN: Social sharing tailored for eCommerce. - west
http://www.addshoppers.com

======
jqueryin
Great idea. It could definitely gain traction in other niche markets as well,
including SaaS (i.e. retweet for a discounted initial monthly fee). All the
best of luck!

------
iamgoat
I really like this idea and the simple execution of the sharing functionality.
Since it's free, how do you plan to make money? And how's your infrastructure
if this were added to a high-trafficked site?

------
mmmm
Is it possible to integrate this with our own E-commerce plattform?

~~~
west
Sure is. It will work with anything. All you need to know are the variables
for Order ID and Order total. Email me if you need help.

Thanks!

------
hodge
Great idea for bringing more relevancy to social and ecommerce.

We have this up and running on www.FairWayStyles.com. Increased both user
engagement and conversions.

------
joshdotsmith
This looks awesome. I demoed it and am really impressed. I think it has a lot
of potential, and I love the dashboard customization.

------
ajenkins
Great idea! Super clean design, does a good job of explaining what the product
does. Definitely fills a gap in the marketplace.

------
swiil
Definitely interested in trying it out for <https://Framous.com>

------
hakkapro
Nice this is what I have been looking for on our ecommerce site. I like that
you can incentivize sharing.

~~~
west
Awesome! Let me know if you need anything.

------
gdp
Seems like a neat platform. How has the uptake been?

~~~
west
Have a decent amount of retailers signed up so far. Haven't really started
pushing it until this post, other than a Reddit feedback post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/p83up/reddit_folks...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/p83up/reddit_folks_may_i_please_have_some_feedback_on/)

~~~
gdp
I see. There's an interesting claim in the footer - "soon to be patented". Is
there IP here that is patentable?

~~~
west
We believe and hope so. ;)

~~~
gdp
Makes me a little nervous with respect to software patents, but best of luck
to you ;)

------
eddie_the_head
Looks very interesting, when did you launch?

~~~
west
Officially went live last week.

------
west
Thanks in advance for your feedback!

------
cooperjj
Tons of good information and for free!! eCommerce companies would be crazy not
to utilise this. Great job!

